

Could the Open Source Movement Have Prevented ObamaCare Debacle? - meowmeowmeow
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2013/10/could-the-open-source-movement-have-prevented-obamacares-federal-exchange-debacle.html

======
cbhl
No.

